# Listen up you lot this could be serious..



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

* Forget your finger nails,make up,and shopping.There's a hell of a storm coming.

The Met office aren't always right but this one looks bad.It's building up in the Atlantic and satellites show it's heading our way,mostly affecting the Midlands and the South some time Sunday.

There will be very heavy rain and seriously high winds in a band crossing the country...for once the scaremongering Express may get it right.
These winds could reach 80mph or more...so if you have pets outside in hutches,aviaries etc....be aware, especially under trees or next to fences.

Oldies will remember 1987 when half the country was like a war zone....don't get caught out...tie everything down outside...ESPECIALLY THOSE PLASTIC GREENHOUSES! *
.

1987 storm PICTURES uk - Bing Images

.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so scared  will make sure everything is tied down  

Wonder if ill be able to drive for 40 miles in it  xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks poo dog remember 87 well our rabbit hutch got blown away  will be out securing all later today. Guineas are in for the winter anyway now...


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

The weather forecast is wrong more than 50% of the time. So I`ll ignore this one too.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the met office over compensate because of the Michael Fish episode



> He became infamous in the wake of the Great Storm of 1987; a few hours before the storm broke, on 15 October 1987, he said during a forecast: "Earlier on today, apparently, a woman rang the BBC and said she heard there was a hurricane on the way... well, if you're watching, don't worry, there isn't!". That evening, the worst storm to hit South East England since 1703 caused record damage and killed 18 people.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

We did have some unusually very heavy rain yedterday in Salford.
Half the pavement had the biggest puddle I'd ever seen on it. And more on the roads.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

The trouble with gales at this time of year is that the ground is soft and wet and many trees still have their leaves on making them more vulnerable to being blown down.
Let's hope it isn't as bad as they say it will be.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, it'll just be a little breezy.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Right thats it..... i'm off out to panic buy everything I can get my hands on!!!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll certainly not be walking near too many trees over the next few days. Had far too many near misses at this time of year.

Thanks for those memories of 87, I worked at the farm in those days and there was no choice but to get to work. I managed to drive half the way, even driving under a fallen tree  but had to abandon my car 2 miles out and continue on foot, clambering over fallen trees all the way. It was so sad


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Right thats it..... i'm off out to panic buy everything I can get my hands on!!!!


Don't forget to panic buy some houses for the panic bought freezers you panic bought for the panic bought frozen food you also panic bought.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Worried about the quails outside, my guinea pigs are all in our brick outbuilding. I am Cambridgeshire though and its looking more like South-West and Wales way.

My parents are in the SW though, along with the horses :crying:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Down south looks like it's going to get the worst of it . 

Going to be bedlam getting to work Monday , a little bit of rain near on doubles my journey time , never mind rain and winds :nonod:


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Doesn't hurt to be prepared but I do think it's going to be not as bad as they say. I think down by the coast it'll be worst. They do over exaggerate since the 1987 one to be on the safe side! 

My Dad rang me yesterday to tell me he didn't think I should drive to work on Monday.  We won't know what it'll be like until the day so no use panicking! Though it's a very rural drive so if there have been high winds and there's chances of trees down I'll take the longer dual carriageway route.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Well if we listen to the papers this storm could be as serious if not more so than the recent epidemic of the 'Flesh Eating Killer Spiders' that have invaded. 


So I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Well if we listen to the papers this storm could be as serious if not more so than the recent epidemic of the 'Flesh Eating Killer Spiders' that have invaded.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry too much.


Forget flesh eating spiders - I saw a man eating fish once.

He had it with chips.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this - you have just made up my mind - was 'umming and ahhing' about moving my rabbit into the garage.... after reading that a hutch blew away that's settled it! I'm in South Worcestershire so I think we're on the cusp of being hard hit by this storm.... 
I hate high winds - they really give me the fantods and I can't settle. I was just saying to dad in law, everyone freaks out and closes schools etc when it snows, but once the initial fall is sorted and main roads are clear again it's not too bad and I feel that high winds are more dangerous, what with tiles, branches, trees and bins flying all over the place  I will be working on Monday the have a meeting on the night so hopefully that'll distract me. I'll be a nervous wreck!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

At 17 I slept right through the 1987 storms 

I'm a 2 minute walk from the beach on the south central coast an it's already getting very windy, however I am lucky in that the Isle of Wight acts like a giant wind shield for us.

I'm on call for work until 9.30 Monday morning - I'm selfishly hoping nothing major happens or I'll be out helping set up rest centers.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

We are in the midlands & had a text from the house insurance company last night to warn about the weather


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in South Wales. Amber warning for wind on Monday. The storm is supposed to hit late Sunday afternoon onwards. Bit unsure what to expect and concerned for the stay cat in the garden however her houses are heavy and in between walls so although I am going to prepare the garden just in case I am hoping things should be ok!! :w00t: It's very calm out there right now....... Calm before the storm I wonder!?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I was born during the great storm 

I am worried about tomorrow though, is there anything I should do with my potted plants outside?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember 1987....my parents went on holiday and left me and my brother alone for the first time and the dustbin flew through the conservatory!!LOL
Hope I dont lose my plastic greenhouse I bought this year...also hope the wind and rain doesnt hit from the wrong angle (my house leaks if it comes from the front!).


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

could be fun. i've got a rugby match to play in Olney tomorrow. as long as the weather holds out long enough for us to win and get home to norfolk that's fine :lol:

on a more serious note the rabbit hutch/run is up against the house with a sturdy fence down one side of it. we're quite sheltered in this corner but i am concerned about the trees.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

just realiesed that i am going to be walking home from work during the height of the storm.
a tree is going to fall on me isnt it?........
:blink:


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Iwas at work yesterday hears one almighty crack of thunder with lightening right behind it then BANG the biggest icecube hailstones I have ever seen.. lasted about 10mins with car alarms going of. Etc 

I remember holding onto the fence in 87 to get home from school as it was so bad you couldn't walk & it was a 25mins walk in good weather  I was about 10 1/2 

I have one of them double door metal sheds not cemented in as well as a trampoline in the garden really hope they will be ok coz the fence is that old if I tie them to it I suspect the fence will blow off too 

There is also a massive tree in the neighbours garden that is dangerous but as it's a private let the owner won't sort it out 

I work in a little village with only 2 ways to my house 1 is just 5miles but past a nature reserve so lots of large trees.. the other way takes 45mins to drive but is over a high exposed moorland road with very bad corners & is scary in the normal dark weather let alone in bad weather 

Hope it isn't as bad as I remember the 87 gales.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> We are in the midlands & had a text from the house insurance company last night to warn about the weather


I did too Nataliee.

It doesn't hurt to be forewarned about something like this. Its better to be prepared than not and taken by surprise if it really is that bad.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Weather and climate change - Met Office

Met office are giving an Amber Warning which means be prepared - not Red yet so hopefully it'll come to nothing


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Well if we listen to the papers this storm could be as serious if not more so than the recent epidemic of the 'Flesh Eating Killer Spiders' that have invaded.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry too much.


This is nothing to do with the papers...They're more interested in Jordan getting crabs.
The warnings are based on Satellite images like this one at 0900 this morning.
That swirl of clouds in the Atlantic 'aint Scotch mist.The difference between that and the patchy cloud that is now over Scandinavia is obvious.

I've seen this stuff before and would rather take precautions than ignore the warnings.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Hope we get it bad here, we had a mini storm last night, was great, I love storms!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Taking sensible precautions isn't my idea of panicking...if it doesn't happen, fantastic, no harm done by securing things. 
When it rains hard enough, we get the sandbags out around these parts - better to be cautious than have flooded houses!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Already pretty blustery here. Came across a fair few downed trees recently.

We tend not to flood in my area, but the high winds are the main issue.

Makes for a nerve wracking walk


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Hope we get it bad here, we had a mini storm last night, was great, I love storms!


All I can say is 

You won't be saying that if you wake to serious damage.:nonod:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Hope we get it bad here, we had a mini storm last night, was great, I love storms!





Animallover26 said:


> All I can say is
> 
> You won't be saying that if you wake to serious damage.:nonod:


Whilst we all went to the beach the other day and watched the lightening storm out to sea and enjoyed it very much I wouldn't wish a big storm upon anyone.
There is a difference between a 'mini storm' and a storm warning


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Tink this isn't going to be just any old storm if it is as bad as the '87 we are talking massive damage, injuries and in some cases loss of life. I love storms too we had a little one yesterday, was just what we needed  Really hope everyone down south and in the midlands stays safe, keep all your pets inside with you. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate that any really bad weather endangers lives and causes damage but I must admit I really love 'dramatic' weather, it is exciting and exhilarating 
Perhaps I'll feel differently if the roof blows off or something......

I always feel a little sad when big, old trees come down though :nonod:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

delca1 said:


> I hate that any really bad weather endangers lives and causes damage but I must admit I really love 'dramatic' weather, it is exciting and exhilarating
> Perhaps I'll feel differently if the roof blows off or something......
> *
> I always feel a little sad when big, old trees come down though *:nonod:


Thats what always upsets me :crying:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm dreading it to be honest, and really hope it isnt as bad as 87 

I've asked D to double up on all our mooring ropes, and make sure they are really secure, but we are surrounded by trees, most of them oaks.....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well i'm up in Lancashire so hopefully we won't get the worst of it!

I dunno whether to move my scooter somewhere more wind-proof, i'm a little bit worried about it tipping over


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

20 mph winds forecasted in yorkshire tomorrow. I'm one of those just look out the window types really


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We aren't taking any chances. it's better to be safe than sorry.

We've just been in the garden and moved all we can to a safe place, what we can't move we'll just have to hope they'll be OK. I really don't like high winds of any kind.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

So, this is the storm that, if you read what the Met Office have said, hasn't actually formed and may miss the UK altogether! Until late Sunday, when they may have a better picture, I'm not going to worry about this at all.

Nor am I going to jump on the bandwagon about potential snow in November.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

yes, but its not worth being blase if you have a garden full of summer gear like parasol, trampoline and blowaway greenhouse just sitting there! Much better to make sure everything is secure.
Luckily I already packed away for winter so my blowaway is tucked in the corner of the garden with the patio furniture stacked up in a sheltered spot.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

The wind is picking up here in Cardigan bay we must keep this going and inform others where the " storm " gets to.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this happened on my street a couple of weeks ago , the treee possibly 50-60yrs old was uprooted- rotten roots but tree looked healthy, schools were just out , busy street , good job the railings were there, all the other trees lean right out too but hopefully they have a way of checking if the roots are good? hope so, it was only blustery not high winds,
keep one eye on the past one eye on the future and both eyes firmly on the present


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> this happened on my street a couple of weeks ago , the treee possibly 50-60yrs old was uprooted- rotten roots but tree looked healthy, schools were just out , busy street , good job the railings were there, all the other trees lean right out too but hopefully they have a way of checking if the roots are good? hope so, it was only blustery not high winds,
> keep one eye on the past one eye on the future and both eyes firmly on the present


poor tree


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We are in the Midlands so not looking forward to Sunday, hope it isn't going to be too bad, quite scary really, hope there wont be too much damage from the strong winds.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Saw this on the news last night, I'm off out shortly to secure things, was gusting already yesturday, mostly worried about the neighbours leylandiis, had 2 big branches come down in seperate storms early this year, one fell accross the railway and the other just missed one of our sheds. If its coming from the west then its the railway that will get it but with gusting and the fact that the neighbours toped out one of the trees things can go funny and twist so keeping fingers crossed that sheds and garden will be safe.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

cookiemom said:


> Saw this on the news last night, I'm off out shortly to secure things, was gusting already yesturday, mostly worried about the neighbours leylandiis, had 2 big branches come down in seperate storms early this year, one fell accross the railway and the other just missed one of our sheds. If its coming from the west then its the railway that will get it but with gusting and the fact that the neighbours toped out one of the trees things can go funny and twist so keeping fingers crossed that sheds and garden will be safe.


I hope things remain safe for you and for everyone.
I am in the South so dreading what could happen.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Garage is set up for the bunny. Spare dustbins are away, garden furniture stashed away. The breeze is already picking up in South Worcs :crying:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Weather and climate change - Met Office
> 
> Met office are giving an Amber Warning which means be prepared - not Red yet so hopefully it'll come to nothing


Thanks for the link, have put it in favs. Amber here at present too. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

gem88 said:


> could be fun. i've got a rugby match to play in Olney tomorrow. as long as the weather holds out long enough for us to win and get home to norfolk that's fine :lol:


Good luck with the rugby, should be okay, hope your not relying on your kicking game though



MCWillow said:


> I'm dreading it to be honest, and really hope it isnt as bad as 87
> 
> I've asked D to double up on all our mooring ropes, and make sure they are really secure, but we are surrounded by trees, most of them oaks.....


Make sure those ropes are nice and tight, don't fancy seeing you floating towards the Thames. :hand:


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

Bobbie said:


> The wind is picking up here in Cardigan bay we must keep this going and inform others where the " storm " gets to.


Good idea to keep this going so we know where the storm is.
I hope everyone stays safe and it doesn't get as bad as they predict.

Not too bad here in Dorset yet.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Thanks for the link, have put it in favs. Amber here at present too. I hope that's all it is.


I don't think today is of any concern...it will be Sunday and Monday to watch out for.


----------



## StephSCO (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the warning, I guess if it hits us I will see how good my two new sheds are. Got no fences or trees to worry about as one neighbour built an 8 foot wall and on other side is plastic netting as we got fed up with replacing the 6x6 panels.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I love the wind  perhaps a drive to the sea may be in order soon


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I best take the trampolene apart and pack it away!
Last year we had some breezey weather one night and when I looked out my window the next morning, my 12ft trampolene was balancing on my neighbours conservatory and had taken out my washing line on its way  

Most bizzare thing I had seen, but when the wind gets under one they sure can fly!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I've done me shopping. And beings as we are going to be stuck in the house I may as well play with my makeup. :w00t:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well ive just weighed and tied down most things in the garden.

Id rather be prepared that have something smash through a window, or someone elses.

Just annoyed that i will have to close my blinking windows when its so mild.

Already bucketing it down, with some fairly high winds (my parasol went over).


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bird said:


> I've done me shopping. And beings as we are going to be stuck in the house I may as well play with my makeup. :w00t:


pics please , it is halloween soon, no scary ones


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> pics please , it is halloween soon, no scary ones


There's going to be some awful pics soon on FB, our zumba teacher wants us dressed up and in zombie makeup or similar. Am dreading the before and after photos.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

stay safe pommys.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> stay safe pommys.


thanks wl, those fires wernt near you were they?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> thanks wl, those fires wernt near you were they?


no, Im in Perth, total opposite side xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Power better not go out, i wanna watch season 3 of The Walking Dead (again) tomorrow.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Power better not go out, i wanna watch season 3 of The Walking Dead (again) tomorrow.


I hadn't thought of that either - waaaah! Luckily I have LOADS of candles and we have a gas fire so we can light that - and the hob. Phew!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Only just noticed...the '87 storm was on October 15/16th so more or less the same time of year.

Let's hope it misses us this time...let the Bay of Biscay have it :wink:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Taking sensible precautions isn't my idea of panicking...if it doesn't happen, fantastic, no harm done by securing things.
> When it rains hard enough, we get the sandbags out around these parts - better to be cautious than have flooded houses!


I hadn't thought of that, which is dozy of me as normal storms cause them most winters... Better check the camping supplies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh no!!! Hopefully Missy will be in by then although don't think North Yorkshire will be hit!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Power better not go out, i wanna watch season 3 of The Walking Dead (again) tomorrow.


That's a point, I'd better keep everything charged and maybe download some things to watch.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh dear, glad Im where I am. Stay safe you lovely southerners, my hubby remembers being 5 and the roof had blown off their house in '87 :lol: bet hes glad he moved up here now :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve got lots of fillers for sandwiches, waiting till later to get bread -cheaper, candles stocked up , batteries charged, blankets all washed and smelling nice, books too read,im on first floor dont have to worry about sandbags , my neighbour in the basement should,
damn it ,i just put £10 on the lecky this morning, really hope it dont go off , i ll have to keep stirring the goldfish tank i so want some solar panels


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This one was a hundred yards from where I lived in 1987  Lost part of our own roof too.








I've moved a little further inland now but have just moved all of plants in tubs off the patio. I'm hoping it won't be as bad as '87


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> 20 mph winds forecasted in yorkshire tomorrow. I'm one of those just look out the window types really


I checked it out on the BBC weather when I read your post. They are predicting at worst 20 mph winds.

Keeping my eye on things, especially the rabbits, I have set up a large dog crate for them indoors if push comes to shove.

Going out now for a doggy walk, while the weather is reasonable.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Not looking forward to this at all. I hate windy weather especially what they are predicting for us, I remember '87'. We have 2 huge trees opposite our house and they have never been properly cared for, whenever the owners pruned them it was just from the branches they could reach and they are now very top heavy so fingers crossed they stay up because if not they will take out our house. 
We are even getting Oakley's cat carrier handy just in case because I don't really care about the house and car as much as making sure he is safe.
I am hoping that other people are taking notice and taking precautions themselves, I would rather be prepared for the worst and nothing really happen, then not be prepared and the worst happens.
Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

We should be safe in staffordshire, winds only forecast to 40mph here. Hope it blows down that bloody conker tree at the end of our garden though, the other side of the fence obviously


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Not too bad here yet but I read the weather forecast and they predict highs of 80mph! 
Round the back of my place is a road, then a load of trees line the road, then a fence and a field. I am getting worried that a tree or two or 5 will come down and crash into my home and the neighbours, let alone what it might do to all the cars! 
Just have to prey that if any come down they will fall into the field. 

Take care and keep safe.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Im in Oxfordshire,i hope it isnt going to be as bad as they say, but i think i will be staying in sunday and monday just in case,Good job its half term._


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

sskmick said:


> I checked it out on the BBC weather when I read your post. They are predicting at worst 20 mph winds.
> 
> Keeping my eye on things, especially the rabbits, I have set up a large dog crate for them indoors if push comes to shove.
> 
> Going out now for a doggy walk, while the weather is reasonable.


*
They now think Monday will be the day to watch but things can change rapidly...winds may be low now but they will get worse...especially around the coasts.*

_From the Met Office..
There remains some uncertainty in the timing, intensity and track of the low. However, the public should be prepared for the risk of falling trees as well as damage to buildings and other structures, bringing disruption to transport and power supplies._


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's jolly windy here tonight.


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Wind is already quite strong here... Because of the set of houses around here my road is like a wind tunnel  but I like dramatic weather, you can see the sea from my road.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

SpotOn said:


> Wind is already quite strong here... Because of the set of houses around here my road is like a wind tunnel  but I like dramatic weather, you can see the sea from my road.


You can see the sea. Oh! You are lucky.

Actually, I can too, if I hike vertically upwards on the bridle path for 10 minutes onto Dartmoor, then look to the South.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

SpotOn said:


> Wind is already quite strong here... Because of the set of houses around here my road is like a wind tunnel  but I like dramatic weather, *you can see the sea from my road*.


I hope to hell I never do...I'm a hundred miles inland...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

davidc said:


> We did have some unusually very heavy rain yedterday in Salford.


Salford...*Manchester*?

Rainy City?....where it always rains?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm working/driving all day tomorrow wonder if me and the dogs will be ok on the van :huh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

snoopydo said:


> I'm working/driving all day tomorrow wonder if me and the dogs will be ok on the van :huh:


_be careful and keep an eye on the weather reports,_


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Been raining heavily here in S.W.Wales now for a few hours. The wind thankfully isn't to bad. Hopefully this isn't going to be so bad, fingers crossed


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rain and wind has got up here in West yorkshire now. Nice and cosy in the house


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Very heavy rain here in East Lancashire! Wind is fairly picking up as well, the hatches have been battened down for tonight


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Chucking it down here in Worcs and there is a strong breeze - bordering on windy. 
Fat rain and soot are dropping down the chimney (and we have a cowl with 'rain hat' part on it) and the Sky reception is dropping out a bit :crying: It's fairly mild though. 
I've just been out to see the bunny. She is buzzing around in her new set up in the garage - I'm glad she's not out in the wind and rain! 
I'm so worried about this storm.


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Valanita said:


> You can see the sea. Oh! You are lucky.
> 
> Actually, I can too, if I hike vertically upwards on the bridle path for 10 minutes onto Dartmoor, then look to the South.


Providing I don't get blown away tomorrow... I'll try to remember to take a picture


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not looking forward to my shift tonight, not sure if it will go ahead but will have to turn out in case. Supposedly examining a 25m span bridge off ladders!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just breezy with a bit of drizzle in North Notts...very mild for the time of year.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Eek! Some really heavy rain just turned up here in Gloucestershire...and the lights have flickered!


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Winds getting stronger here... I hate driving my (small) car in the wind, I am not looking forward to driving tomorrow.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not looking forward to my shift tonight, not sure if it will go ahead but will have to turn out in case. Supposedly examining a 25m span bridge off ladders!!


Take lots of care - might be a night to be a Cowardly Lion instead


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wet and windy here as well, wind getting quite stong


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Just down the road from you Chissy and the wind and rain is crazy. I need to go shut the chickens in but I haven't managed to muster the courage yet.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel for all you guys that are affected by this weather. 

We had 100mph winds two yrs ago. It was awful. Trees were downs all over the place, so much damage to property, I had to get my roof fixed twice!!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

very windey getting stronger


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank goodness for the US! Thats where I`ll be.
Butt its been okay here actually
Stay safe you lot


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if it blows our roof off it'll just save the builders a job...

seriously though i hope everyone stays safe


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

chissy 15 said:


> Wet and windy here as well, wind getting quite stong


And that's just ya bum


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

fierceabby said:


> Chucking it down here in Worcs and there is a strong breeze - bordering on windy.
> Fat rain and soot are dropping down the chimney (and we have a cowl with 'rain hat' part on it) and the Sky reception is dropping out a bit :crying: It's fairly mild though.
> I've just been out to see the bunny. She is buzzing around in her new set up in the garage - I'm glad she's not out in the wind and rain!
> I'm so worried about this storm.


You're in a part of the country it's supposed to hit worst, I think? As long as bun and you are secure, all's good. Anything else is replaceable. 



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not looking forward to my shift tonight, not sure if it will go ahead but will have to turn out in case. Supposedly examining a 25m span bridge off ladders!!


Oh my, don't do it! 

It is very windy here, but nothing freakish for the time of year. Our main concern is rain here, but I cleared the gutter that runs down the front of our little row of houses today. If the rain gets heavier I'll get the sandbags out of the front gardens and we'll be right. (A row of 5 houses - at each end are permanent residents, and the 3 in between are holiday homes, so we at the ends sort out this sort of stuff. It means the holiday homers knock on our doors with wine and other nice things, so it's not such a chore. )

Hope everyone is tucked up warm tonight.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Doesn't look good for Monday.
Weather and climate change - Met Office


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I remember 1987.. I had been up and down all night with a grumpy toddler, so was rather miffed when I was woken up by neighbours outside my bedroom window, waking us up when we were catching up on sleep... A huge horse chest nut tree had come down across the land at the front of our house, when we looked out the bedroom window it was straight into the boughs of a fallen tree!!! My neighbours where there to check on us.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just drove back from the New Forest it's getting very blustery out there especially along the coast.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

myshkin said:


> You're in a part of the country it's supposed to hit worst, I think? As long as bun and you are secure, all's good. Anything else is replaceable.


In some forecasts we're included in the OMG WEATHER CHAOS! section, others; we 're outside it...must just wait and see! I've moved all the stuff from the garden that has potential to become a missile just in case. I'm out from 9-5 tomo then 8-6 and 7-10 Monday so hopefully distracted from it as I can't settle in high winds.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

fierceabby said:


> In some forecasts we're included in the OMG WEATHER CHAOS! section, others; we 're outside it...must just wait and see! *I've moved all the stuff from the garden that has potential to become a missile just in case*. I'm out from 9-5 tomo then 8-6 and 7-10 Monday so hopefully distracted from it as I can't settle in high winds.


I'm going to sound like such a sensible old hag now, but I don't care: people who laugh at those preparing for the possibility are forgetting that some of it is protecting others. It's not just fretting about your own property, it's also preventing bad things happening to other people. Easy to laugh at for the small of mind, but if there was more of it the world would be a better place!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> I think the [meteorology office] over-compensate, because of the Michael Fish episode


well, it's *not* "just the BBC". 

AccuWeather started out as a tiny independent in State College, PA, selling microclimate forecasts 
to subscribers-only, such as farmers who needed accurate an weather-outlook to harvest grain.
I went to college at Penn State, & lived just a few blocks from the A-W headquarters; i watched 
as the business grew.
They still enjoy a better accuracy rate than the National Weather Svc of the USA.

here's their forecast - 
Tropical Storm-Force Winds for UK, France

Gusts of *80 to 110 kph* on Monday. I'd suggest U put away anything that CAN't be tied town, & tie-down EVERY
thing else. Otherwise, Ur garden-furniture may be the next street over, or coming thru the patio-window. 

Good luck - i hope everyone is safe, & minimal damage done. I've been thru way too-many wind events;
they wreak more havoc than U can ever believe. *Flooding* is even worse; i sincerely hope U're 
spared that.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> ... is there anything I should do with my potted plants outside?


can U roll them or carry them into the garage [if U have one]?
or under a deck, so the lattice reduces the wind force?

Flowers in the ground can be covered by inverted tubs, TIED DOWN with rope or bungie-cords 
to ground-staples [U-shaped] or tent-type spikes, driven into the soil.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> just realized *i'm going to be walking home from work during the height of the storm.*
> 
> a tree is going to fall on me... isn't it? :blink:


i wouldn't suggest that. :huh: Sit still; when work is over, CHECK THE LOCAL FORECAST 
via AccuWeather before deciding if U want to venture out; wear or carry foul-weather gear, NOT a brolly;
a waterproof jacket with a hood, calf-high or higher wellies, decent gloves to keep Ur hands warm.

If the wind is high, i'd stay put, or go to a VERY nearby cafe' or restaurant; get dinner & wait it out.
Take along a book, a laptop, or some buddies. :yesnod:

U can send us a play-by-play of the weather thru the windows. :lol: Much, much safer & more comfy
than being out in it, i can assure U.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> I have [a] double-door metal shed [that's] not cemented in [&] a trampoline in the garden...


U can tie the shed down Urself. :yesnod:

Throw 1/4-inch manila rope over the roof at least 4 times, FRONT to BACK, & tie each one to ground-stakes,
or tie each end to sandbags.
U can sandbag the ROOF as well - one on each corner, one over each door. [total 6 minimum].
Rope is cheap - it's sold by the running foot, guesstimate how much U'll need & add at least 1/3.
Horse supplies, camping or outdoor gear, & marine-supplies carry it.

DUCT-TAPE the doors while the shed is dry - have the tape run at least 18-inches beyond the door's edge,
& then add a foot of tape over the END, at 90-degrees - to hold the end down. Medical alcohol can get
the shed-wall prepped for the tape to stick properly.

Padlock the doors closed, & use 10 to 12-inch long tabs of tape to cross the open seam, where the doors
meet - something like buttons, about a foot apart. That should hold them securely.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

AlbertRoss said:


> Until *late Sunday*, when they may have a better picture, *I'm not going to worry about this*...


Good luck trying to move the garden furnishings into the garage, tie down the 8-ft picnic table, & sandbag the roof
of the aluminum shed, all in *the dark.*  :lol:

If it were me, i'd do it in daylight - & start 12-hours or so ahead of the storm.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I doubt it will be THAT serious, although after the debacle in 1987 when the meterological office understated what turned out to be a hurricane, they just daren't risk playing it down and now overstate things, just to be safe.

Much different to your country L4L, which has a much more severe weather pattern in every direction. We're used to a fairly benign climate and all that goes with it. Extremes of weather scare us a bit, as they're not commonplace.

When I was staying in the southern USA with a friend, we were watching TV one night when a TORNADO WARNING for our locality flashed up on the screen (cable TV can do that for local areas).

I wasn't scared but my US host was.

We took the mattresses off the beds. We assembled water and food, flashlights (torches) candles, mobile (cell) phones. These were taken into a windowless room (hallway) in the centre of the house. [The house did have a basement but it was more like a dugout or a cellar, damp, small and smelly.]

I was told, if I heard a sound like an express train coming, and the lights went out, to run not walk into that room and get under the mattresses.... and pray.

The tornado hit 3 miles north of us when it came, severely damaging the home of my friend's friends. We met upo with them a week later and they still didn't have electricity.

But as all of them had been through severe hurricanes and tornadoes before, it was just a fact of life to them, I heard all the stories about the past ones including how they'd recovered from losing their house, all the way to who had died in them.

We do have it easy over here... when you live a lot closer to the forces of nature, your outlook on life is a whole lot different. And yes, you pray, even if you're not religious.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

rain here(cambs) coming down hard,strangely no wind yet.hope they have got it wrong.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

still clear here (just outside norwich) looks like a slight breeze but am currently sat watching the sun turn the clouds very pretty colours as it comes up.
hubby mentioned what am i going to do if the weather hinders me getting home tonight as i said before i'm in olney with my team playing rugby. hadnt occured it might bugger up our trip home as we'll obviously be further in land and its not due to hit here until later in the night.
think i'll be taking an extra jumper and food incase we get stuck :/


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Very blustery overnight. Heard a fair few sirens, which is unusual unless its the police helicopter on a car chase from a nearby town. Guess it could have been too windy for them to fly so they were using cars.

Neighbours mini greenhouse is a wreck this morning


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

good idea,plenty of drink aswell.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Very Blustery at the moment and for the last few hours with heavy rain just before the winds - we have an Amber warning at the moment - the winds are due to die down this morning and start up again tonight/tomorrow morning.
At the moment it doesn't seem worse than a very windy day - but I haven't been out yet.
The local paper is taking it very seriously
Alert as 80 mile an hour storm closes in on Hampshire (From Daily Echo)


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Last night we had our warning in the south west downgraded and they are apparently not expected until tomorrow now.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I couldn't get a wink of sleep last night, well that's not quite accurate, I kept waking up and tossing and turning, really concerned about the weather, mainly for my two buns outside. Their hutches are up against the back wall, behind the brick wall are loads of extremely high trees.

It's done nothing but rain here for the past couple of weeks. As someone said the ground is very soft and the trees still do have a lot of foilage on them. I would feel better if I brought the buns in now but hubby seems to think they will be okay even if the trees come down  because the wall will stop them damaging the hutches. 

I have already set up a large dog crate ready to bring them in.

So far it's warm and dry outside (by that I mean not raining) a bit of a warm breeze, nothing too excessive at the moment. I'm going to them the buns out for a run to stretch their legs after I finish my coffee.

I'd be happier, more relaxed if hubby agreed to me bringing the buns in now tbh.  I have thought if clearing space in the garage but the windows in the garage don't open.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wind is slowly picking up and heavy rain showers however nothing more extreme than a 'normal' windy and dull wet rainy day here in S.W Wales. Heavy winds are forecast later on but no warnings until tomorrow. Going to put the bins in a more secure location as do not want to be collecting my rubbish from around the roads!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I couldn't get a wink of sleep last night, well that's not quite accurate, I kept waking up and tossing and turning, really concerned about the weather, mainly for my two buns outside. Their hutches are up against the back wall, behind the brick wall are loads of extremely high trees.
> 
> It's done nothing but rain here for the past couple of weeks. As someone said the ground is very soft and the trees still do have a lot of foilage on them. I would feel better if I brought the buns in now but hubby seems to think they will be okay even if the trees come down  because the wall will stop them damaging the hutches.
> 
> ...


Just sneak them in  I would have them in by tonight that's when the worst is forecast for early hours


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Well the forecasts are still gloomy...but it's one of the nicest mornings for a week.Sunshine all round here...for now :wink:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

South East is very windy, sun is shining.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

are allok..out there in UK?


please..make some head count!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Atm thick cloud and very windy. I asked the metoffice about the weather for my area and this was their response *We have an amber warning for wind in your area. Gusts of up to 70-80mph possible. Prepare for the risk of falling trees as well as damage to buildings and other structures*

Been to Tesco to but some lunch, and people were stocking up on pints of milk and loads of bread


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

bird said:


> We should be safe in staffordshire, winds only forecast to 40mph here. Hope it blows down that bloody conker tree at the end of our garden though, the other side of the fence obviously


Hope it stays that way, my son, his girlfriend & my future grandchild are going to a wedding today in Prestbury and I don't like the idea of them driving back in the dark tonight


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH went to work this morning to batten down the glass houses as much as possible and weigh down anything that might take off.

Just had the washing blow off the line  

Lovely sunny morning but getting very windy


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Showers and windy here . Managed to dodge the heavy showers on my walk . Home dry 

Hubby said we had horrendous rain during the night with thunder and lightening , never heard any of it :w00t:


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Was sunny here a while ago, now cloudy and windy, though nothing out of the ordinary as yet.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

nice and sunny,wind pretty strong now,washing keeps coming off the line.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm in Kent and the winds are getting up pretty strong. Just got some coal in, in case we have a power cut, candles are at hand.*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd describe it here as breezy and rain, nothing untoward at all, in fact just a miserable day.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think it's going to be that bad round where we live but the tree at the back is blowing like mad so I might get the bird feeders in after my coffee...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

at the moment its sunny outside, abit windy, but not too loud.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sunny spells at the moment no rain yet, but the wind has started to pick up.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No rain here - but we're not forecast heavy rain - winds however are really getting blustery, windows are creaking


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Lovely blue skies and warm outside. However wind is strong, and already after walking from car to house I have ear ache  Managed to go a quick food shop after work, so have closed the curtains and won't be looking outside until tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not to make light of what is potentially a serious storm - just seen this on FB and it made me laugh 


I luckily avoid the Zombie Apocalypse however I will be facing death by plague


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

Here it is grey, raining and very windy.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Not to make light of what is potentially a serious storm - just seen this on FB and it made me laugh
> 
> 
> I luckily avoid the Zombie Apocalypse however I will be facing death by plague


Great as if Mondays aren't bad enoughi n the surgery as it is!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

oh no!! I dont want death by plague!
Ive been reading it all wrong....I thought the orange meant we were at high risk of being Tangoed!!:w00t:


(and its very nice weather for getting your washing dry at the mo here!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:scared::yikes: We are in the middle so if the plague doesn't get us the zombies will. :w00t:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

*You lot worry to much, it's just a storm in a teacup and will soon blow over.* :hand:

I'm more worried about how well I'll bowl tonight.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

here's the hourly forecast for *Bristol* from 9-PM thru 5-AM
Bristol Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for City of Bristol United Kingdom

Note the wind-speeds [scroll down] are 22 to 25-MPH.

*Monday* in Bristol:
Weather in Bristol - AccuWeather Forecast for City of Bristol United Kingdom

sustained winds of 20-MPH, gusts to 51-MPH.

*Chelmsford*, same time period [overnight]:
Chelmsford Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Essex United Kingdom

19 to 30-MPH [not kph].

Monday in Chelmsford:
Weather in Chelmsford - AccuWeather Forecast for Essex United Kingdom

sustained winds, 22-MPH; gusts to 55-MPH.

*Swansea* today:
Weather in Swansea - AccuWeather Forecast for Swansea United Kingdom

sustained, 36-MPH; gusts to 54-MPH.
overnight sustained, 26-MPH, gusts to 44-MPH.
Monday, sustained winds 22-MPH, gusts to 37-MPH.

*Ipswich* on Monday daytime:
Weather in Ipswich - AccuWeather Forecast for Suffolk United Kingdom

sustained winds of 23-MPH; gusts to 58-MPH.

So it's very much a matter of where U are, as to when & how severely U're affected.
Which way the winds come, whether U've got coastal dunes, forest or cities, marshland, etc, 
between U & the open ocean, the local terrain [flat, hills, an open inlet facing SW...] all matter.

I hope everyone comes thru with the least possible damage, & that the power stays on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't think it was that bad last night but woke up to half a tree in the middle of the garden  There's another bit breaking off that will break the fence if it does


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Stay safe all my UK friends...my thoughts are with you...


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Well we are on an amber alert for high winds this is for herts, beds and bucks (Counties) very windy here already. They are predicting this storm will be in the early hours of this morning as in sunday night/Monday morning. Was out at Asda earlier and it was packed don't know if this was because of start of half-term or a bit of panic buying. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very windy here now - sounds like a machine gun with the acorns landing on the roof 

Have secured all we can, re-tied all our ropes, and have cat carriers in the kitchen just in case!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> Very windy here now - sounds like a machine gun with the acorns landing on the roof
> 
> Have secured all we can, re-tied all our ropes, and have cat carriers in the kitchen just in case!


_stay safe, it must be scary on the water, lets hope it passes quickly with no damage._


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

In 1987 the southeast had 2 freak weather events.

Mid January 11-14th to be precise, there was significant snowfall. 25inches were recorded in my Grans back garden in Biggin Hill. On January the 14th I was born hahaha! My parents fought their way through all this snowfall and bad drifts to get to the hospital.

Roll on 9 months to October 16th 1987, the day of my christening. Also the day of the 1987 hurricane !! 


Anyone else think I'm jinxed???
:blush:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dark sky and wind is picking up

Most train services are cancelled or 'amended' tomorrow morning.

I'm expecting to wake up tomorrow morning to Armageddon . The media are making it sound like it's the end of the world approaching LMAO


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> I hope everyone comes thru with the least possible damage, & that the power stays on. :thumbsup:


Hun, I've a nasty feeling that it's very much a storm in a teacup.

Yes we will experience a strong wind, but doubt it will be anything close to what the US experience. The problem with the UK is since 1987 when every other country in Europe said we would experience hurricane force winds and the delightful BBC said "what winds"  there has been overload on the weather forecasts, it's always over predicted. So much to a point that should they be correct this time, or any other time in the near future, we take no notice (generally speaking) we are put on Amber alert if there is so much as an inch of snow forecast.  one of these days they are going to be right, and we are so used to them giving us the weather to end all weathers we take no notice. 

By the way, winds died down here and the suns shining.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Looks like it's going to miss us in the Lake District now , but then again knowing the weather it could all change within the hour.

Windy but nothing to be bothered about, except there is a wheelie bin on its side outside my back gate.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

We had a hurricane in Scotland in 2005, yet it rarely gets mentioned! It was winds of 130mph where I lived, and it was pretty awful. 80mph is nothing compared, I can cope with that 

Saying that, its absolutely flat calm here right now, and dry!

Hope everyone stays safe though, and all little pets outside too.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I live in the South East and wind is deffinately picking up here. Im going to go out in my garden and take down a few little ornaments and things I have scattered around my back garden.

I wasnt in England for the 87 gales, but my mum and dad were. The winds were so strong that our landing window came smashing in..Thankgod my parents were not standing by it. They were safely tucked up in bed when it happened.

Deffinately keeping Tipsy in tonight although he will be a very unhappy cat.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It's been okay here, windy and showers on and off.

I have walked Duke (just in case it does get bad) and the buns have had a run round the garden too. 

Gowd it sounds like I need to monitor things tonight.

I am hoping it blows itself out or at least the ferocity will be drastically reduced before it hits the Country.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well it better amount to something; ive just managed to catch my semi-feral cat and forced him into a dog cage in my garage until tomorrow.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Wave goodbye to your sheds, fences and wheelie bins!

Danny has spent most of the day standing in the garden, looking slightly serious, so I'm thinking we should run away :skep:.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

You know, you have to larf, we tell everyone that's not from the UK that we are not preoccupied over the weather and look. 16 pages about it. :lol::lol:

Oops I've just made it 17 pages


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sky news is hysterical. I would think a tornado was gonna hit us.

We have got torches, candles just incase. Worst nightmare needing a pee in the night and no lights working. LMAO


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Doesn't look good for Monday.
> Weather and climate change - Met Office


Just looked at this seems coventry won't be too bad no warnings on there for this area. Hope it's not too bad for everyone else quite calm here no rain yet a bit Wendy but nothing severe.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Winds started to get rougher here


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

South Worcs has gone so calm..... It's the calm before the storm! Just watched the Countryfile forecast - it will seemingly be passed us and over the north sea by tomorrow lunchtime, so fingers crossed that this time tomorrow, we'll be saying how it came to nothing!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Very windy & pouring with rain, but not gale force as yet, here. in our part of Devon.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rains just started here, wind is picking up, but not too bad - keep safe everyone x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Quite windy here with torrential rain. Oh well better get my mop ready, I don't think the girls will be going outside tonight.


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

*Runs around screaming*

WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIIIIIEEEEE! :yikes:

*Sits back and watches chaos commence*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

surprisingly mild atm, london is that 18 pages yet?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> surprisingly mild atm, london is that 18 pages yet?


Its was windy earlier, but weirdly its gone very quiet now, no wind atall


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in Barnsley and it's rather windy and has been raining but hopefully this will be as bad as it gets


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

bird said:


> ...we tell everyone [outside] the UK that we're not preoccupied over the weather, & look:
> 
> 16 pages about it. :lol: Oops - I've just made it 17 pages!


 hmm, for me it's just *FIVE* pages.

 & how is that, U ask?... Because i've set my preferences to _40 posts per page._ :thumbsup:
Life is much easier, with fewer ads, less scrolling, all good!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

bird said:


> ...we tell everyone [outside] the UK that we're not preoccupied over the weather...


Almost forgot -

there was a grad-student from the UK when i was at Penn State, he ADORED watching the weather - 
i asked him if that was his specialty, & he said, no - it was just the sheer scale of it all in the USA, 
it fascinated him, there could be a hurricane in Florida, snow in the Rockies, a heat-wave in Texas & N.M.,
& wildfires in southern California, all at the same time.

He said, "If it's raining in London, it's raining now, or already rained, or will rain, in the UK."


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BBC's update

BBC News - Travel warnings as UK braced for severe storm and rain

Even in the areas the storm will hit it varies greatly.

Trains etc have suspended services until the morning when it will be reassessed, to high a risk of debris on the tracks.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well it was windy here earlier today but its all gone a bit eerily calm 

Im prepared anyway, patio furniture stacked and weighted, bins in the garage, fence supported with extra wood propped against it and the rabbit settled in the kitchen - all I need now is my own generator and tobacco plant and I could withstand a zombie appocalypse too 

My friend thinks I've gone a bit OTT but i'd rather keep safe what i can if a hurricane hit rather than wake up to disaster and wished i'd prepared more


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

We had a garage roof blow off this afternoon and damage 2 cars but now it has gone fairly calm.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hammering down here now - I usually lose my power in this sort of rain, even without huricane winds 

Fingers crossed it doesnt go out - I cant even turn on a tap when my power goes out


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> We had a garage roof blow off this afternoon and damage 2 cars but now it has gone fairly calm.


oh no glad its calmer now stay safe ,keep your wits about ye, which means look out for faling trees and shop signs falling off


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

sashski said:


> In 1987 the southeast had 2 freak weather events.
> 
> *Mid January 11-14th to be precise, there was significant snowfall*. 25inches were recorded in my Grans back garden in Biggin Hill. On January the 14th I was born hahaha! My parents fought their way through all this snowfall and bad drifts to get to the hospital.
> 
> ...


I remember that winter well! I was 7 and walking to school (yes in those days 1 inch of snow did NOT shut the school!) and i fell into a snow drift as there was a big hole appeared under the road but couldn't see as it was covered with snow! It was a bit like alice when she fell down the rabbit hole - you just couldn't see me at all  Luckily my mum could just reach down and pull me up easily but was a bit of a shock for both of us


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Almost forgot -
> 
> there was a grad-student from the UK when i was at Penn State, he ADORED watching the weather -
> i asked him if that was his specialty, & he said, no - it was just the sheer scale of it all in the USA,
> ...


I can sort of understand that, coming for an island country to another country and finding the weather so vastly different from one state to another for a while would probably fascinate most Brits. 



Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I remember that winter well! I was 7 and walking to school (yes in those days 1 inch of snow did NOT shut the school!) and i fell into a snow drift as there was a big hole appeared under the road but couldn't see as it was covered with snow! It was a bit like alice when she fell down the rabbit hole - you just couldn't see me at all  Luckily my mum could just reach down and pull me up easily but was a bit of a shock for both of us


Flip me, we've gone soft, the winter I was born my Mam didn't see the back gate from November to Februrary (1962) but no roads or schools were closed and life on the whole carried on in the usual struggle. Us older babes. Are made of sterner stuff.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Kyria said:


> Its was windy earlier, but weirdly its gone very quiet now, no wind atall


*Uh Oh!....You know what happens next don't you?*



.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kyria said:


> Its was windy earlier, but weirdly its gone very quiet now, no wind atall


Same here, maybe the calm before the storm


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, my satellite signal has just gone. Hammering down with rain now and the wind has picked up.

This is the downside of living only 100 yards from the sea


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chucking it down now in Surrey, wind not so bad ...... yet


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Newcastle under Lyme - no rain, no wind and bloody warm for end of October. Sat in t-shirt, no heating on and still warm. Even with the menopause I should be feeling at least a chill this time of year.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

bird said:


> Newcastle under Lyme - no rain, no wind and bloody warm for end of October. Sat in t-shirt, no heating on and still warm. *Even with the menopause I should be feeling at least a chill this time of year*.


Passed mine & now I feel the cold again, though I'd not wish it back.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

bird said:


> ...we've gone soft; the winter I was born, my Mam didn't see the back gate from November to February (1962)
> but no roads or schools were closed, & life on the whole carried on, in the usual struggle.
> 
> Us older babes are made of sterner stuff.


we moved from a quiet burban side-street in Northeast Philthy to a farm in Bucks Co, in March 1961;
there was over a foot of snow down, that day.

We'd be snowed in once or twice a year, each year - till i was a junior in high-school, at least. [11 years].
In the memories of the oldest residents, there'd never been an open winter [no snow cover]. Each autumn, 
sometime between All Hallows & Xmas, the first snow would fall, & until late April or even Mid-May,
there'd be snow on the ground - it might not be fresh, it might be slumped or crusted, but it was there.

School was canceled only in extremely-severe weather, or when heavy freezing rain made the roads 
into glass, & the buses couldn't stay on them - the local roads were 2 lane, narrow, high-crowned, & curving,
they were old footpaths from native days, taken over by horseback travelers & ox-drawn wagons or horse-drawn 
coaches, then paved for auto-travel.
In winter, the 30-ft long school buses usually had chains on the tires.

By my last 2-years of high school, the predictability of snow was faltering. Snow is "better" than rain, cuz it 
slowly melts & is absorbed into the ground better, recharging the ground water. Most rain runs off, into 
streams, lakes, ponds or puddles, & either evaporates, or goes to the ocean. It's not likely to enter the ground,
& the groundwater - our long-term water source for wells & springs.

After i'd spent 5-years in college with a dual-major, Bucks Co was having open winters for the 1st time - 
zero snow; such winters are harder on wildlife & plants, as they are uninsulated from the cold,
the temps are not moderated by snow's stabilizing influence, & plants, especially evergreens, will 
either dehydrate [wind, lack of insulation] or freeze [no protective cover].

More animals die in open winters; forage fails, temps rise crazily warm or plunge bitterly cold,
it's all erratic & hard to cope with - they can't estivate or hibernate without being awakened, if they're 
a species that usually sits-out the winter season. Year-round active animals can't find forage, shelter, or
a warm hideaway.

I've seen pansies blooming days before Xmas, & forsythia flower in February. 
.
.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Chucking it down now in Surrey, wind not so bad ...... yet


Absolutely bucketing it down - will be amazed if we have power in the morning (we always lose power in bad rain, on the boat) - lets just hope the wind goes somewhere else!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got back in from work. I'm not usually phased by driving in most conditions, but tonight was pretty darn hairy. Thank goodness the wind wasn't as bad as it was earlier in the day otherwise it would have been unsafe bordering on dangerous for me to drive home. 

Not looking forward to the mud all this rain creates *sigh*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just watched a wheelie bin take flight. 

They werent wrong with their predictions as to how it would be here.

Im too hot to sleep. Hate having my windows closed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well if its bad i cant go out , im under 7st and the wind normally lifts me and pushes me rnning down the street , i love tryng to walk against it though, im from n.ireland so pretty used to stormy weather, will keep an eye/ear on st jude


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Id stay in MM....you will probably take flight this morning!!
I'll be walking home right in the middle of the worst weather!:w00t: Might be the one time when being extra large is actually useful, would take a tornado to move me NM a storm!!LOL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Getting worse here by the minute.

The whole house is rattling. Suprised the power hasnt gone out, but so far not even a flicker.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

all you all charged up nonnie just incase maybe a flask of tea /coffee for the morning?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow it's really bad here! 

Hope everyone takes care today xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you too cheryl x make sure your phones charged,flash of tea/coffee, sandwiches in case power goes out , battery operated radio, sandbags if you on the ground floor,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, a tree behind my house has just come down, but my wheelie bin is still standing.

Had to risk letting Alfie out for a wee. Stuck him on a lead just incase of a sudden gust, or if the fence is damaged.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The wind spooked the dogs. Been dozing on the sofa with them all since 3. Very gusty here but predicted to be all over by 9am. 
Hope you are all ok

Winds of 92mph recorded on the Isle of Wight
Flooding in Plymouth
Power out in the south west
Trees down in sussex
Trains cancelled

Not as bad as '87 but still bad for some
Take care everyone


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Not a puff of wind here :nonod:

Keep indoors everyone


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yep really windy in s london, clouds moving really fast, i ve got huge windows and really big trees all around so sitting outta the way tucked up in the corner i got a rose bush growing up and across my balcony ,it keeps bashing and scraping against the window, wouldnt want to be out in it , not raining atm


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got to work,no problem,don't know what all the fuss is about,just a tad breezy.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

its quite nice here,warm,bit breezy,been out walking,its not anything special here,maybe we missed it.hope everybodies ok .


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Got into work! 40 mile journey in, got blown across motorway a few times but otherwise was all okay. As soon as I got off the M25 into a foresty bit a light tree came down in front of me but luckily the council were right behind me and dragged it back into the forest 

Take care whoever travels, seriously windy out there x :nonod:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> you too cheryl x make sure your phones charged,flash of tea/coffee, sandwiches in case power goes out , battery operated radio, sandbags if you on the ground floor,


You're so organised and great 

I have a coffee and my phone - Feel like my bloody work building is gonna come down!!! Why did I come in :hand:

No one else is even here!!!!

If it gets much worse I'll go back home :lol: x


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

princeno5 said:


> its quite nice here,warm,bit breezy,been out walking,its not anything special here,maybe we missed it.hope everybodies ok .


scrub this,its peeing down hard now,wind getting up.pj day I think.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Our back fence has just become our first victim  fell on top of the OH's car leaving a nice dent  he's moved mine and I help the fence up (no mean feat, that thing is solid wood and heavy!!) while he moved his out.



















Also sounds like the boards on the front of my house are about to fall off :crying:
Be safe out there guys and gals.

xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

sashski said:


> Our back fence has just become our first victim  fell on top of the OH's car leaving a nice dent  he's moved mine and I help the fence up (no mean feat, that thing is solid wood and heavy!!) while he moved his out.
> 
> Also sounds like the boards on the front of my house are about to fall off :crying:
> Be safe out there guys and gals.
> ...


Sh*tting hell babe!!

Keep safe  Hope not too much damage hun xxxxx


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hope your ok and you get no more damage,as long as you and pets are ok .it will be over soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie wouldn't go out for a wee.....
Heard a big bang earlier...had a look around and it doesn't seem to be anything of mine 

Muddy is going to have to be on lead in the garden, fence has gone and there's loads of cats that way 

It's the neighbours fence but not sure if they will be bothered to fix it!!!

The sky has started to clear now and the wind has dropped slightly.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

all quiet here atm


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

morning all. blowing a hooley here but no worse than i've seen before. having breakfast before taking the dogs out early incase it does get worse later x


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning all,

Seems like we've avoided the worst of the storm thank goodness. Just raining here and was a tad windy yesterday but nothing like I expected  Hope everyone else is safe and well.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeez, how windy! 3 solid fence panels are down, one which leads into the livery yard next door. Nita will now be on a lead out there until its fixed and the cats won't be getting garden time.

No trains so staying at home. Now hoping that someone has made it in to IT help desk, as having problems accessing my work system remotely.

Looking forward to the wind stopping later on.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Well ...it looks like it's a Southern thing unless we in the Midlands catch the back end.
Chaos in London...but then it always is,storm or no storm.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Nothing happening here, thankfully it seems to have missed us. 
Hubby has made it to Cheltenham and DS is waiting for his train to Cardiff, running apparently. 

Hopefully, my trip home will be uneventful. 

Stay safe everyone xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

OK here in Andover. Just REALLY windy over night. My wheelie bin stayed put and my stacked up patio chairs are still as they were last night.

I'm disappointed I was hoping to wake up this morning to carnage so we were led to believe via Sky News and the Express newspaper lol!


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Was windy over night here but not what they said we would have. Still breezy this morning with sunshine. Stay safe everyone


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very windy here overnight, but our ropes held so that was good 

I've never seen the water so high in the canal though 

I am taking a half day as all the roads I could use to get to work are blocked by trees! Hopefully they will be cleared by lunchtime.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Very windy here overnight, but our ropes held so that was good
> 
> I've never seen the water so high in the canal though
> 
> I am taking a half day as all the roads I could use to get to work are blocked by trees! Hopefully they will be cleared by lunchtime.


Glad to hear your ropes held fast! Just imagine if you woke up this morning in a completely different place


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It was a very rough night but all seems OK this morning, trees still standing, fence all in one piece, much to my surprise. 
I think we missed the worst of it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

It tracked a lot further south than us in Worcs so although there were lots of leaves off, there were no twigs even, let alone anything bigger! I hope everyone is okay - glad to read that everyone is so far! Phew!


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

I have just watched a sea gull fly in to a road sign :ihih: 

I need to venture out and get some more loo roll though :blush:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

SpotOn said:


> I have just watched a sea gull fly in to a road sign :ihih:
> 
> I need to venture out and get some more loo roll though :blush:


*
What,this one?*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Two fatalities (so far) and millions of pounds of damage.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Two fatalities (so far) and millions of pounds of damage.


Three now sadly.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

willa said:


> Three now sadly.


Oh dear, I hadn't heard. (BBC Breakfast were overly obsessed with train cancellations around London more than anything else) How awful, these tragedies seem all the more awful when they are just before Christmas.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I'll be walking home right in the middle of the worst weather! :w00t:


If U're in Kent, GB, it looks as if the worst has gone -

Kent Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Kent United Kingdom

If U're elsewhere & the wind really IS up, i'd wait a bit - get the local hourly forecast, see when it drops
so that U don't go out & endanger Urself with flying debris, downed power lines, tree limbs, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Was the thread worth it?...I think so...if only for those affected.
For most of us up North,we got lucky...I think they were about 100 miles out in the forecast.
I took all the precautions round here,but thankfully there was no need.Better safe than sorry eh?
Well...got things to do outside while the sun shines *


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well we currently have very stormy weather, torrential rain and strong winds. Can hear the wind roaring outside !

We had 2 very old Trees down in our garden, and a very big Tree came down on the main road near our house, blocking the road

Drove into Newbury thisafternoon and passed lots of Highway Maintenance vehicles picking up trees and ckearing the roads.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a bit to close for my liking Willa,still it should all be over pretty soon.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I had no electricity from 7am until 12.30. My phone was charging at the time and soon died, not that I had much network service anyway. I had to dig my landline phone out and use that instead. I went to the supermarket and they had no power either! Other than that there were a lot of fence panels down. The storm had gone by 8am.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We were lucky here, trees down, but none around our house or garden. Lots of leaves stripped though. Garden is fine here, well, apart from the fact we really need a gardener to sort it, but that had nowt to do with the weather.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nowt here, little rain, no wind


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sad for all those taken by the storms stayed on nighwatch till it was all over


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

its been very blustery here in the north west but nothing we havent experienced before. Thinking of the poor souls who died, and all those affected severely by the storm xxx


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Was quite windy up until late afternoon, been fairly still since...Well as still as you get on the coast


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

According to the Daily Express another "Killer Storm" is on it's way.

Taking that with a pinch of salt ! Coz u know how unreliable the Express is. LMAO


----------

